# fishing charters



## cannvelle (Jun 22, 2003)

me and the wife will be going to the casinos at the end of september. will be their for a few days and would like to charter a boat on our last day for for some bay fishing or maybe even deep sea fishing, depending on how we do at the tables  we came 2 years ago and used I think his name was captain Ron the trip was o.k. except he started releasing some nice size fish that had no size limit on them i feel if im paying you hundreds of dollars I want every fish of legal size we hadnt even reached the max number of fish we could catch. need some good charter boats for 2 people at a good price close to the casinos. half day trips.
Thanks


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Ac*

Good place to go is in Gardners Basin there in Atlantic City. Capt Andy's But he sold his boat and business so I am not sure what it is called now. Then there is North Star in Ocean City. and if you wanna drive alittle you can catch the Miss Chris in Cape May. Then there is your high end charters for big game. If you go that route I would try to book a trip now. Canyon Runner is a good crew and boat http://www.canyonrunner.com/


----------

